# digital nerve block



## kelly125 (Feb 28, 2010)

My provider in facility performed an I & D of a ganlion cyst on the back.  She said she did a digital nerve block, but I cannot find a cpt code for it.  Is it really a dnb or local anesthia?


----------



## amyroberts (Mar 1, 2010)

64450 is the code I use for DNB, but only if it's not already included in the procedure code your using. Hope this helps!


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 2, 2010)

I also use 64450 for a digital nerve block.  I'm not sure why you would need one for that procedure, though.  Was the ganglion causing some kind of peripheral pain?  Your post states that it was on the back.  Digital nerve blocks are done on the extremities.  I would probably choose to bill 00300 with anesthesia type BLK, rather than trying to bill for the block itself unless she did it for pain management.


----------

